# Beau,Bama and Shelby



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of my furkids. The second picture shows her spot on her neck and also alittle on her face where she got her stitches. The ones of Beau are so cute because I was playing ball with Bama and Beau grabbed the ball and was so proud of himself. And I love the closeup of Bama because it shows how happy he is all the time. Love my furry kids.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Beautiful babies... each and every one of them!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I just love looking at your pictures! Your puppies are so happy!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like the kitty in the window wanted to play too!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Carol
Your dogs are just the best and I know they must be a really big part of your life. I especially think your Beau is the most stately young man I've seen on the forum and congratulations to him for stealing the ball.
jerry and harley


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww Carol. Beau's face just makes me smile. Your crew is gorgeous.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I love your pups - they are so adorable. Beau definitely reminds me of Luke!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing the pictures of your kids! They all look so happy!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of each and every one of them!!! Makes you just want to give them all a big hug and :smooch:!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are great! Bama has sure grown up beautiful!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They are all so cute! Bama has the same coloring as my Tucker.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You have a great looking crew there!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pictures, you can tell what happy puppers they are. Good job Beau, keep Bama on his toes!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tyler and Aunt Laurel said hey from the road!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

So cute Carol!!! Beau does look VERY proud of himself LOL. Shelby is such a little furball and Bama-oh he is just beautiful, I LOVE that closeup of him- just smiling from ear to ear :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Your kids look great Carol! Shelby is so pretty and you can barely see her scars.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's excellent to see pictures of Beau, Bama, and Shelby. The harness to help Beau, Shelby's safe healing, and Bama's happy smile are all the soul of GRF.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a very good looking group you have there. Those pictures all show in their faces how happy they are.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, those three are adorable! Do you keep Beau's harness on all the time? If yes, just a word of caution to check that his skin doesn't develop anything underneath the harness...hot spot, moist dermatitis, etc. I love that Beau went after the ball.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I do keep it on him most of the time but I do a rub down and check under every day. I call it his massage time. He just lays there and loves it. Unfortunately he is having more trouble getting up without the harness. Almost every time he has to have help and has gotten to where every night once we all go to bed he is still in the same spot he went to bed at. And I have to walk him outside holding his back end up until he can get moving around. We have a little system. He lifts his front end up and tries with his back and then I lift him up and hold him until I can feel him getting steady on his back legs. That harness has been the best thing. and I love that it has a fleece back.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures! Bama has certainly grown into quite a handsome boy. Good for Beau getting the ball.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Your dogs all look wonderfully happy. Great shots.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What great shots Carol!!! You're right--that one pic of Bama really shows his happy nature. And in that same picture you can see Beau zeroing in for a "drive-by ball snatch"!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking furry family you have there. I like the cheeky grin on Beau's face when he has the ball. Bama just gets better looking everyday.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures! I think Bama looks like Hooch!

Shelby is beautiful, bless her heart.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice to see Shelby smiling again !
And Beau ! Way to go ! Good to see the harness work wonders
Hey Bama ... your smile is contagious !
Lovely pack


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love you're crew Carole, they all look so happy.
Sweet Shelby and Beau, give the a big hug from their SS


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great looking family you have there, and Bama does have a BIG beautiful smile


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Carol they are so lovely i just love them all but you know i have a very soft spot for Beau just look at the face he is so pleased with himself.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures! They all look very happy, I love how happy Beau looks.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice pack there Carol..Bama, Beau and Shelby have it made


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hi Carol! I love the pictures! Beau of course is always looking so cool. Love his goofy smile  Shelby looks so lady-like. And Bama's big smile! You have such a beautiful family.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Everyone looks great.... Love the new pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy crew you have there Carol!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your fur babies are beautiful!


----------

